# My pico cube



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

I submitted this tank to AGA eventhough it wasn't completely filled in and I sorta regret not holding out till next year when it would have had a chance to fully grow in. Now that it has had another month to grow, it is starting to look better. It is a low light tank, so growth is quite slow.

I just thought I'd show you all anyways since next month you will see its "younger" state.

Note: I am fixing the LED fixture, so I am using the PC light for the meantime. Otherwise, the tank is completely grown on LEDs

In a month or two when it has completely grown in, I'll post another update


----------



## amber2461 (Jun 15, 2004)

WOW!


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Amazing! very nice!  

How big is it?


----------



## HanshaSuro (Jun 22, 2004)

Gomer, _Neocaridina japonica_ make up the fauna?


----------



## BudiPT (Jul 5, 2004)

wow... its very beautiful =D> 
Interesting that you'll use LED lights. Is it a special LED or the just normal DC powered LED ? Does it have the requirement for plant growth ? WPG rule applies for this ? & how many LED to get 1 watt ?


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Thanks

Yup,
I got a bunch of cherry shrimp in there..started out with 4, but then they started reproducing in there 

This is the Red Sea Candy XL (Azoo). it is rougly a 6" cube. without anything in the tank (ie gravel etc) it holds about 3/4g of water. 


The LEDs are Luxeon Stars. I was using 7x1watt stars.


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

Gomer said:


> The LEDs are Luxeon Stars. I was using 7x1watt stars.


Are you saying the plants grow on the LED light only? How much light gets into the tank from outside, lamps, lights and windows?

Thank you,
Edward


----------



## S (Oct 1, 2004)

I have seen saltwater nano tanks that use the LEDs only. It seems there have been recent breakthroughs in the technology/price that now make this feasible. They are especially popular as moonlights, also.

What is the fertilizer schedule on this tiny beauty? I am interested in setting up a smaller planted tank and would appreciate any information you chose to share.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Edward said:


> Gomer said:
> 
> 
> > The LEDs are Luxeon Stars. I was using 7x1watt stars.
> ...


I am saying that it has been grown on 99% LED light. This tank sits in a room that has very heavy curtains (computer room is also my hometheater room). The only light it gets is a trickle of sunlight that reflects through dim a hallway. There is more light generated in that room from the computer monitor than sunlight. There is also some stray tank light from my 30g and then some "TV" light...and then some overhead light (2x 11watt fluorescents) when I feel like some more light.

...inotherwords, you can say that for all practical purposes, this tank's ONLY light source was LED light.



> What is the fertilizer schedule on this tiny beauty? I am interested in setting up a smaller planted tank and would appreciate any information you chose to share.


S, my dosing is easy, but the explaination of numbers requires a little math LOL

I dose the flourish line: FLourish, Iron, Potassium, Phosphate, Nitrogen, and Excel

I use little dropper bottles that I measured to be 20drops/ml

(from memory, so Imight have mixed the phosphate with potassium)

I dose this 2x/week with a 40% weekly waterchange
Nitrogen: 1 [email protected] 50% dilution =1/40th mL of Flourish Nitrogen
Phosphate: 1 [email protected] 50% dilution =1/40th mL of Flourish Phoshpate
Potassium: 1 [email protected] no dilution =1/20th mL of Flourish Potassium
Flourish Iron/Flourish: 3 drops in a 70/30 ration 50% dilution=~ 1/19thmL Iron, ~1/45th mL Flourish
Flourish Excel: 5 drops @ no dilution= 1/4mL Excel


----------



## Norbert Sabat (Jun 26, 2004)

Hmm...what about CO2 Gomer? :wink: 
I think that CO2 is very necessary for plant like Hemianthus callitrichoides...or I'm wrong :-k


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

one word... Excel


----------



## S (Oct 1, 2004)

Thanks for the reply. I suspected you might use Excel but wanted confirmation.


----------



## labeth (Sep 29, 2004)

Very nice...


----------



## gnome (Jan 27, 2004)

Tony, that's not Anubias nana 'petit,' is it? Or is it? It looks more like that "marble" stuff. It's very beautiful. How big will it get? There are now so many cultivars of A. nana, my head is spinning.

Very, very nice "pico-scape"  .

-Naomi


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

I actually have both petite and marbled. There was a period when nutrients weren't very happy and the petite exhibited some deficiencies that looks like an interesting marbling. Fortunately/unfortunately (? LOL) this effect remained.

I'll see if I can get some pictures of nutrient deficient nana that has yielded some very interesting effects.


----------



## cS (Jan 27, 2004)

Gomer said:


> I actually have both petite and marbled. There was a period when nutrients weren't very happy and the petite exhibited some deficiencies that looks like an interesting marbling. Fortunately/unfortunately (? LOL) this effect remained.
> 
> I'll see if I can get some pictures of nutrient deficient nana that has yielded some very interesting effects.


My apologies for hijacking your thread Tony, but I just wanted to share the most amazingly beautiful nutrient deficiency I have ever come across: Thomas Barr's _Anubias barteri_ 'Tommy White' (a N-deficient _Anubias barteri_ 'Marble'/'Variegated') :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

What I find amazing is that the other plants around it seem to be doing well.

Does this mean that in order to avoid overdosing/underdosing N, one needs to stay within a range of plants that have the same uptake? :?


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

How's the Magnesium level in your water?


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

assuming it is fine. I am dosing a bit less than your flourish regime at your work, but this s also a lower light tank and I have hard water.


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

Pretty soon your foreground will look a little like this, keep up the good work.


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

In this online community, that is the first extensive use of Hemianthus callitrichoides I have seen (though no doubt there are lots and lots of people hiding them until AGA and etc competition time opens for viewing.)

Sean, that looks like a 5 gallon aquarium cube. Is it? Care to share some of your tank specifications? Or would that come under trade secrets or hijacking Tony's thread too much?

Andrew Cribb


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Here is a snap shot of this "deficency" showing up in another tank

....it actually looks quite cool


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

pineapple said:


> In this online community, that is the first extensive use of Hemianthus callitrichoides I have seen (though no doubt there are lots and lots of people hiding them until AGA and etc competition time opens for viewing.)
> 
> Sean, that looks like a 5 gallon aquarium cube. Is it? Care to share some of your tank specifications? Or would that come under trade secrets or hijacking Tony's thread too much?
> 
> Andrew Cribb


I put the details in the album section to prevent a thread highjack. This tank was not entered in the AGA.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=695


----------

